# Heavy Rain



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Ottobre 2013)

Appena preso a 10 euro, com'è ?
Premetto che mi piace il genere e sono stato a suo tempo un fan di Fahrenheit.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Ottobre 2013)

se ti piace il genere, lo amerai alla follia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Ottobre 2013)

bello...io l'avevo iniziato e mi stava prendendo un casino
appena ho tempo riprendo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2013)

Capolavoro.

Ci sono però un paio di buchi di sceneggiatura, perchè dopo qualche mese sarebbero dovute uscire delle espansioni per la storia che poi hanno cancellato.


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ma basta il joystick per giocare? Ci sto pensando...


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma basta il joystick per giocare? Ci sto pensando...


Certo, poi c'è la move edition dove puoi usare anche il playstation move.


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2013)

Beh più avanti lo prenderò visto che è un essential, sono curioso!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh più avanti lo prenderò visto che è un essential, sono curioso!



a me cmq non è piaciuto tantissimo...cioè c'è poco da giocare alla fine sono tutte scene


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> a me cmq non è piaciuto tantissimo...cioè c'è poco da giocare alla fine sono tutte scene


E' un genere che può piacere o no. Come Fahreneit. E per gli appassionati è sicuramente da non perdere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E' un genere che può piacere o no. Come Fahreneit. E per gli appassionati è sicuramente da non perdere.



sisi dipende se a Jino gli piacciono queste cose


----------



## BB7 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Se vi piace questo genere di giochi dove la maggior parte è trama il vero capolavoro è To The Moon. 

99% è trama mentre 1% gameplay, però è un capolavoro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Dicembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Se vi piace questo genere di giochi dove la maggior parte è trama il vero capolavoro è To The Moon.
> 
> 99% è trama mentre 1% gameplay, però è un capolavoro.



Esatto...esistono tipo 20 finali diversi in base alle scelte del giocatore


----------

